
Netscape Internet Service - Austin_Conlon
https://isp.netscape.com/
======
bediger4000
Why does this exist? What's the story? Is it on autopilot? Does Verizon
maintain it to keep up trademarks? Is there some legal weirdness like
"Universal Service Fund" that compels Verizon to do this?

------
GrumpyNl
We're sorry, this website is not available in the European Union Please try
one of our sites that is available such as:

CompuServe Home

